

The Economics of the NYC Corner Deli - ruthienachmany
https://www.fundera.com/blog/2014/12/18/economics-of-nyc-corner-deli/

======
christmaspants
I have always wondered how these places stay open. However, I'm loyal through
and through to my deli, so I imagine every deli has a handful of people that
drive a majority of their business.

